# How to remove the handle from a Sakai Yusuke suji



## mkriggen (Nov 15, 2014)

Any questions?


----------



## riba (Nov 15, 2014)

A picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## ramenlegend (Nov 15, 2014)

hahaha I recently used the same technique on a tanaka blue #2


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 15, 2014)

That looks just like a handle I took of a few weeks ago. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 15, 2014)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jordanp (Nov 15, 2014)

lol nice :biggrin:


----------



## Lefty (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm guessing it was epoxied on?


----------



## daveb (Nov 15, 2014)

So... You clamp the blade down, then beat the crap out of everything that doesn't look like blade? I think I could do that but then what?


----------



## mkriggen (Nov 15, 2014)

> I'm guessing it was epoxied on?



Oh yeah. This was the hardest handle to remove I've ever dealt with, and that includes my own. 



> So... You clamp the blade down, then beat the crap out of everything that doesn't look like blade? I think I could do that but then what?



Band-aids


----------



## krx927 (Nov 24, 2014)

You really destroyed that sledge hammer when removing the handle :wink:


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 26, 2014)

Is that your blood on the countertop? Ouch!


----------



## mkriggen (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't think so, but it could have been. I did cut the back of my thumb (right at the base of the nail) with the chisel trying to do something stupid:O

Be well,
Mikey


----------

